
‘Real’ Programming Is an Elitist Myth - rmason
https://www.wired.com/story/databases-coding-real-programming-myth/
======
esrh
Damn this was annoying to read. And no, creating data models, or even managing
data without programming does not make you a "programmer." The author goes on
and on about community and culture or whatever but fails to address the
clickbaity title (which got me to click)

